# Upper NFJD Footage



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Map of the run in the video description.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

3500 at Monument.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

A couple pics.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

Way cool, thanks for the trip report.


----------

